# Zymol Auto Wash



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok guys bought Zymol AW yesterday and used it today. Smells lovely but must say I was expecting more. I used 2 cap fulls in a black "builder" 15 lt type bucket and I must admit I was hoping for a bit more suds, IYKWIM? 
It didnt make any better or worse job than the turtle wax wash and wax for ASDA and at £1 for 5lt is a darned sight cheaper than the Zymol. Am I adding it wrong? Should I be using the hose, on a high pressure jet, into the bucket, to help get better foaming?
I remember watching a video on here of someone washing a car and the bucket was basically full of creamy suds, does any one know what that could have been.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I've always been impressed with this shampoo. I put 30ml into a 15lt bucket. I wouldn't say it's a massive amount of suds that I get but you can feel that the lubricity is very good from it which I believed is more important than suds - or is it? 

The only one I've used which seems slightly better is the Dodo Juice born to be mild but cost wise the Zymol has it for me. Cheaper stuff like turtle wax wash for me just doesn't compare and so I use that for my wheel wash.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Dont worry too much about suds, if you want suds then more with the presure washer. Fun part:thumb:

If you have a good mix of water and shampoo then the dirt will be lifted away with the shampoo in the water.

Cheers


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

DasArab said:


> I remember watching a video on here of someone washing a car and the bucket was basically full of creamy suds, does any one know what that could have been.


Yes, it was that new shampoo called 'air'.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i use zymol and put 2 cap fulls in and there is loads of suds,its good stuff but i only buy it for the smell lol


----------



## dbairduk (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought this too... must say i was more than happy! I used a common wash & wax previous to this and it does not come close to the zymol for suds or lubrication


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

DasArab said:


> I remember watching a video on here of someone washing a car and the bucket was basically full of creamy suds, does any one know what that could have been.


Any shampoo will do this if you part fill the bucket with your usual shampoo + water mix and then get your pressure washer and aim it into your bucket :thumb:

Its great fun.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought 2 bottles when Halfrauds hd the 2 for 1 deal. Used once and didnt like it. 

will stick to my 3m shampoo which smells better, suds more, and leave a nice finish on my car. :detailer:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Zymol is my current shampoo. Very good and as other have said, smells amazing


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

what does the shampoo smell of ?


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

You'd be better spending less on a shampoo and more on a new bucket :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Mark_H said:


> what does the shampoo smell of ?


Like a Banana/Coconut smell, reminds me of holidays.
I like this stuff and find that if I half fill my bucket with hot water, add the shampoo and then put the nozzle of the PW right into the bucket until it more or less touches the bottom, then fill the remainder it suds up lovely.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Any shampoo will do this if you part fill the bucket with your usual shampoo + water mix and then get your pressure washer and aim it into your bucket :thumb:


Ive have a PW mate, but dont use it, its only got a 4m hose and its a PITA as to drag it, the hose, the cable etc out to the street IMO. Im an end terrace with about 4m of grass before my parking place, its more hassle than its worth, by the time I set it all up id have washed it the normal way. However I think i'll try it the way you suggest but just use the hose on the high pressure jet(do have very good water pressure here) and see how I get on.



Mark_H said:


> what does the shampoo smell of ?





alxg said:


> Like a Banana/Coconut smell, reminds me of holidays.


It really does smell like that 



DiamondShine said:


> You'd be better spending less on a shampoo and more on a new bucket :thumb:


I have a AS Grit Guard bucket, well when I say "Have" I still have to pick it up, LoL.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Zymol Auto wash the old version smell is coconut , too much suds with great lub make sponge softer , but i think you have the new version .


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't think the Zymol AW is anything special either. It's certainly not bad by any means, but I don't think the hype surrounding it on detailing forums is really justified.

I actually think that Turtle Wax platinum is like an improved version of the Zymol as it looks similar from the bottle but it is better in terms of slickness and it smells nice. It's a better all round choice IMO. Zymol seems to dry my hands out for some reason.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

DasArab said:


> I have a AS Grit Guard bucket, well when I say "Have" I still have to pick it up, LoL.


Not a fan of grit guards personally, but each to there own. I meant loose the black bucket it's impossible to spot any grit in them, or tell how dirty your water is, best step I made towards a swirl free wash was get new buckets. :detailer:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Any shampoo will do this if you part fill the bucket with your usual shampoo + water mix and then get your pressure washer and aim it into your bucket :thumb:
> 
> Its great fun.


Did this today just using the high pressure jet on the hose, made a big difference, was really foamy and cream, just what I was after, Thanks.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I use this as my emergency 'OMG just run out of BTBM' shampoo. I have about 6 bottles from the halfrauds offer on a shelf.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Mean & clean said:


> I don't think the Zymol AW is anything special Zymol seems to dry my hands out for some reason.


Folks, gloves should be used to wash your cars even dishes. Dermatitis once it develops can be with you for the rest of your detailing life and really get in the way. FWIW I use the cheap thick black rubber gloves with a cotton garden glove inside to stop hands sweating inside.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Not having a dig at anyone so please don't take it that way, was just wondering why people get so hung up on having loads of suds?

As far as I understand from reading differnet bits and pieces about shampoos, suds achieve nothing in the ability to lubricate and clean a cars paintwork, its the cleaning properties of the shampoo that achieve this.

So is it for the feel good factor of having a sudsey (SP?) shampoo, or am i missing something?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Spuj said:


> So is it for the feel good factor of having a sudsey (SP?) shampoo,


Id say thats it. Just the thought that more foam means a better clean I suppose, whether that is right or wrong.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

suds dont necessarily mean clean, the shampoo I use suds but then dies down, like said if you want suds whack it with some water pressure....


----------



## Danfibian (Mar 22, 2011)

I use this shampoo and i find it excellent, the mitt feels very lubricated and does not pull at all on the paint, suds wise i would say it, forms up quite well, I use a cap and a half in 12ltr bucket, so two cap s full will be doing the job.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought the Zymol 'clear' shampoo. Didn't realise I should have taken the name so seriously. No suds what so ever.

Not sure it was worth £25 or whatever I paid for it.


----------



## 2SLICK4U (Jan 3, 2011)

It smell bad but overall it is a good shampoo, but i prefer PB


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I use Zymol auto wash. I think it's great, really foamy and as stated smells great! However I find it isn't the best - sud wise with hot water , just warm and it's a pleasure to use.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I was really impressed with Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss on final rinse the water sheets off leaving less to dry off.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm tempted to try the poor boys maxi suds next time...


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Bought some Zymol Autowash from Halfrauds today. Will be trying it out this weekend.  Can you mix it with anything else or put in a lance?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Although suds don't mean much, I like a few. I fill my bucket over 3/4 with water, add shampoo just before shampooing the car and then top it up with my pressure washer lance, any shampoo suds up a lot like this.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

there are better shampoos than zymol.
im sorry,but as far as shampoos,there no need to pay so much money for less result!.
CG makes graet shampoos,Optimum also,lusso auto bathe is an amazing product and better than zymol auto wash.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I use the Zym0l shampoo. As most other people have already mentioned its not all about suds. The lubricity it gives is very good though I'm sure there are other shampoos that beat it. It's also wax safe AFAIK and it does smell very yummy. I'm almost out of both it and my AG bodywork shampoo so I think I'll be going for a change next time but not because I don't like it. 

One thing I would say to the suds-aphiles....If you create a foam using your lances then you may very well be reducing the lubricity of the shampoo. If you have foamed it up you essentially remove the shampoo from the water and sit it on top, you will get more shampoo on your mitt when the solution is suspended in the water than when it is an air-filled foam on top.


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Picked some of this up yesterday ready to use when I do the car with a coat of Zymol Glassur, thing that had me stumped is how halfords can do it at £6.99 (even cheaper as it's on 3 for 2) but some retailers are selling it for £16?? Is it the same product??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The one in Halfruads is made under license by Turtlewax the more expensive one is made my Zymol.


----------

